

Show HN: Made a fully customizable new tab page with HN, Reddit, Dribble and more - jariz
https://tabbie.io/

======
m52go
This is awesome! I was thinking of making the same thing just last week, but
then I found Tile Tabs for Firefox.

But this looks way more beautiful! And flexible too. Great work.

------
mathgeek
Absolutely great thus far. I was looking for an alternative to Panda, and this
has already swayed me.

